# Amazon flex locations in austin?



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello,

please if you live in austin,what are the physical addresses of the flex locations in austin? i dont seem to find it on google.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

did you Google DAU1? DAU2?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For the lazy,

https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/wiki/lists/warehouses#wiki_austin


----------



## veeRob (Sep 21, 2016)

Is DAU2 still a thing? I've been in Austin for a couple of months and have only gotten blocks at DAU1. Would love DAU2.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

veeRob said:


> Is DAU2 still a thing? I've been in Austin for a couple of months and have only gotten blocks at DAU1. Would love DAU2.


Hello I tried changing my location they gave me a list in austin. Do you know what location is HAU1? I asked them but they didn't say


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdamsel said:


> Hello I tried changing my location they gave me a list in austin. Do you know what location is HAU1? I asked them but they didn't say


there is no HAU1 as far as I know


----------

